
Why Has San Francisco Allowed Comcast and AT&T to Dictate Its Broadband Future? - markovbot
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2019/05/why-has-san-francisco-allowed-comcast-and-att-dictate-its-broadband-future-or-lack
======
howard941
Fixed WISP may be 5G's highest and best use over the next decade. I believe
Verizon saw the writing on the wall and wisely fobbed off their FiOS-enhanced
infrastructure to Frontier for what they could in, amongst other places,
Sarasota and Pinellas Counties.

------
PaulHoule
How about all of the other towns which are redlined by major broadband
providers?

